# SSD - welche ASUS BIOS Einstellungen ???



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Hi,

habe soeben meine SSD (Vertex 2) eingebaut und win7 drauf installiert. Nun ist sie langsam beim Benchen (write 110MB/s).

Ich glaub ich hab da was im BIOS falsch eingestellt (ASUS P6T6WS Revolution 0803)

Kann mir jemand die Settings für ein ASUS MoBo uppen??

Kann ebenfalls nicht die Firmware aktualisieren - Anzeichen dafür, dass die SSD nicht im AHCI Modus läuft.


THX


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

Post erstmal AS SSD Bench.
Dann sag ich/wir dir ob du AHCI an hast oder nicht!

110 mb/s beim schreiben sind mehr als normal.
Ja man merkt das du lesefaul bist


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Mach ich gleich.

Das Problem ist in meinem BIOS gibt es keinen Eintrag mit AHCI!!!!

Nur unter Marvel Storage Manager - RAID LegacyMode und deaktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich sehe da steht pciide - d.h AHCI nicht aktiviert - oder? Brauch ich vielleicht nen Treiber für das AHCI???


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

Jo ahci ist leider aus....
zuerst mußt es im Bios einschalten...erst ab dann brauchst nen treiber.
Vlt findet sich noch jemand der dein MB kennt und dir helfen kann.
Alle Bios settings jedes boards kenn ich dann auch nicht auswendig.


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

LoL - soll ich dann auch den Erase machen oder ist es nicht zwingend?


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

nein wird dir nichts bringen...Deine werte sind schon bestens.


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Habs gefunden....


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Habe sie ereased....

Was hat es mit dem AHCI-Treiber aufsich???


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

DEnn brauchst du wenn du AHCI an machst...
Ist aber bei Windows dabei.
Zeig nochmal AS SSD...mußt es nicht mal durch laufen lassen


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Also brauch ich nicht extra den Intel RST Driver zu installieren, da der entweder in win7 drauf ist oder in meinem Chipset Treiber intigriert ist! Lese ich richtig


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2011)

Doch du kannst den ganz neuen Intel Treiber drauf machen der bringt noch mal ein paar MB an Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Hast du nen Link???

Habe den von Intel runtergeladen, aber da war keine .exe !!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2011)

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...apid+Storage+Technology+(Intel®+RST)&lang=eng


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Und wie installiere ich das Zeug - da fehlt die .exe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2011)

Komisch eigentlich müsste die dabei sein, wenn nicht sorry!
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...=Intel®+Rapid+Storage+Technology+(Intel®+RST)


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Habe irgendwie jetzt bei AS SSD Bench 

OCZ-VERTEX2

1.24
iaStor  ????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
103424K
....

stehen. Was stimmt jetzt nicht? Vorhin stand da ...AHCI... habe ledeglich die MoBo Treiber installiert


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

jo wie auch immer jetzt ist der intel RST drauf^^


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

*SSD - OCZ Vertex 2 - HILFE!!!!*

meinst du?

Also passt da jetzt alles???


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Habe wieder alles sauber gemacht. Wenn das oben der Intel RST war - dann umsonst 

Hier jetzt mal ein Screenshot:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Passen die Ergebnisse?


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

nach den punkten zu urteilen, 
gehörst du mit in die Top10 was mir so die letzten monate über den weg geloffen ist ^^

Jo bestens. Jetzt noch den Intel RST drauf und gut ist. Ist aber kein muss


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Und du bist dir sicher, dass das "iaStor" der Intel StorageManager ist ???


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

da ich ihn selber auch drauf gemacht habe sogar mehr als sicher


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

"iaStor" heist so viel wie "Intel AHCI Storage", würde ich jedenfalls darauf interpretieren.
und ja es ist der richtige treiber. werte sprechen für sich


----------



## johny (13. Januar 2011)

Habe diesen Intel RST installiert - der war auf der Homepage meines Mainboards. Im Gerätemanager wird aber die Version 8.9 angezeigt. Wenn ich auf Treiber aktualisieren klicke (automatisch) dann sagt er es wäre die näueste Version.

Den Intel RST 10.1 kann man laut Anleitung nur über die F6-Methode installieren.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das geht - oder kennt nen 10.1 Treiber mit .exe ???


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

also ich hab den teriber 10.x mit exe, und dass er den net findet liegt daran, dass intel den offiziell noch net draußen hat, benutzen kannstes trotzdem.

guck mal in roheed thread auf seite 1, da is der verlinkt.


----------



## johny (14. Januar 2011)

Link?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Zurück button, erster thread hier im forum....

Edit:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Chipsets&ProductLine=Chipset+Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Rapid+Storage+Technology+%28Intel%C2%AE+RST%29

Kack faule Bande und ich helf auch noch, so nett wie ich bin -.-


----------



## johny (14. Januar 2011)

In der Readme steht, dass für AHCI die F6-Methode zu verwenden ist! Da ist keine .exe!!!!!


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Welche von den beiden exe dateien in dem link lädst du runter?
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2101&DwnldID=19607&ProductFamily=Chips%c3%a4tze&ProductLine=Chipsatz-Software&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+Rapid-Storage-Technik&lang=deu


----------



## johny (14. Januar 2011)

Also jetzt sollte es klappen. Habe davor die IntelRST Driver FILES! runtergeladen. Bin gleich daheim  - werde deinen Link ausprobieren!

Danke für eure Hilfe und eure Gedult! Entschuldige mich auch bei allen für meine Lesefaulheit


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

War mir irgendwie klar... sogar zu faul zum runterscrollen... die Jugend heutzutage. Tztztz!


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

> War mir irgendwie klar... sogar zu faul zum runterscrollen... die Jugend heutzutage. Tztztz!



You made my day 
Johny, du topst echt einiges was ich hier die letzten monate erlebt habe


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Sehr lustig -.-
Ich bekomm ich ein cholerischen Anfall nachm nächsten ...


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

aber vier seiten darüber reden wie man den Intel RST treiber findet 
topt sogar unser Labber thread XD


----------

